# Victory Spine Charts



## DGZ (May 11, 2013)

This actually might apply to any spine charts. (I couldn't find the answer in DChan's sticky.)

In reading a (Victory) spine chart, does "arrow length" mean the actual arrow length, or something else?

Thanks.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

AKAIK it is the length of the arrow from the bottom of the nock groove to the end without the tips. 

I am given to believe by one of the local retailers (Victory is just up the road from them) that spine charts are stiff. Like way stiff. He suggested using the Easton charts as a jumping off point.


----------



## DGZ (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for your response!


----------



## NOVABB (Feb 7, 2013)

I noticed that in the 2015 spine chart they have changed their spine chart for VAP Target arrows. In the old chart it listed me at a 500 spine and now it is 600. Coincidentally that is the same spine as my nano sst's.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

NOVABB said:


> I noticed that in the 2015 spine chart they have changed their spine chart for VAP Target arrows. In the old chart it listed me at a 500 spine and now it is 600. Coincidentally that is the same spine as my nano sst's.


Interesting. The spine charts for VAP on the website are two spines too stiff for me (according to other spine charts). Before I throw down for VAP3's I am going to experiment with a couple of $6.00 Carbon Impact Super clubs as to length and spine.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

They are stiffer than super clubs, carbon 1s or GT ultralights in my experience.

However the recurve side of the chart seems to be fairly accurate for most barebow shooters.

-Grant


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

grantmac said:


> They are stiffer than super clubs, carbon 1s or GT ultralights in my experience.
> 
> However the recurve side of the chart seems to be fairly accurate for most barebow shooters.
> 
> -Grant


In general, if you have two arrows from two different manufacturers and they are both a 600 spine can one be stiffer than the other? I am not being facetious here. Perhaps dynamic spine?

And if the recurve side is fairly accurate for barebow, why now Oly recurve? 

This arrow this is a dark art to me.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

StarDog said:


> In general, if you have two arrows from two different manufacturers and they are both a 600 spine can one be stiffer than the other? I am not being facetious here. Perhaps dynamic spine?
> 
> And if the recurve side is fairly accurate for barebow, why now Oly recurve?
> 
> This arrow this is a dark art to me.


Different arrow construction generally results in different dynamic spine. Thin arrows seem to act stiffer depending on the sort of carbon used in their construction.

Added stabilization generally requires a lower spine, since BB has no stabilization at all they generally require a spine 1-2 divisions higher than Oly. Sometimes even more than that.

-Grant


----------



## MikeG (May 17, 2014)

grantmac said:


> Different arrow construction generally results in different dynamic spine. Thin arrows seem to act stiffer depending on the sort of carbon used in their construction.
> 
> Added stabilization generally requires a lower spine, since BB has no stabilization at all they generally require a spine 1-2 divisions higher than Oly. Sometimes even more than that.
> 
> -Grant


Grant, 1-2 divisions meaning stiffer or weaker for BB? Thanks.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Stiffer needed for BB compared to Oly. Victory chart seems to be fairly correct for BB going by a few very high-level archers.

-Grant


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

grantmac said:


> Stiffer needed for BB compared to Oly. Victory chart seems to be fairly correct for BB going by a few very high-level archers.
> 
> -Grant


Grant. Thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## MikeG (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Grant. So if I order 28" 700 VAPs for my ILF BB rig (Horizon riser/Axiom+ #30 limbs), I should be ok? My Easton ALs are fine for 20yds and with my Imperial out to 40 yds, but they dropped quickly at 40 and more yds in windy conditions today with my ILF setup.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

MikeG said:


> Thanks Grant. So if I order 28" 700 VAPs for my ILF BB rig (Horizon riser/Axiom+ #30 limbs), I should be ok? My Easton ALs are fine for 20yds and with my Imperial out to 40 yds, but they dropped quickly at 40 and more yds in windy conditions today with my ILF setup.


When I got an ILF rig some years ago, my coach recommended Easton 3L04 which is a 750 spine. I was shooting barebow (string walking) at the time and pulling about 30# or a little better.

Then I switched to Oly And used the same arrows. It seemed to me I had a hard time tuning (though I did win a couple of state indoors comps). It didn't occur to me and no one suggested that my arrows were too stiff.

So: whatever spine CI works for me now I would pick a weaker VAP, is that the general idea? I would be in the 700 spine now shooting BB (getting new limbs and increasing weight) BUT go weaker one or two spines for Oly?

(this is making life so much easier in terms of understanding arrows, til the next confusion arises).


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

MikeG said:


> Thanks Grant. So if I order 28" 700 VAPs for my ILF BB rig (Horizon riser/Axiom+ #30 limbs), I should be ok? My Easton ALs are fine for 20yds and with my Imperial out to 40 yds, but they dropped quickly at 40 and more yds in windy conditions today with my ILF setup.



I would get the 800 and shoot them full length to start. The 90gr points would be a smart move as well. Vane selection can get more critical with the lighter arrows also.

-Grant


----------



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

That is one great advice from Grant. 
If you have 28" or less draw length and shooting barebow without clicker, you will do fine with everything that is 28" long or longer. If you buy arrows that are stiff, you can change point weight and plunger stiffness to tune to the arrows, but only a bit. If you buy weak arrows, you just need to cut them gradually, little by little. It's the cheapest and most practical way to go.


----------



## MikeG (May 17, 2014)

grantmac said:


> I would get the 800 and shoot them full length to start. The 90gr points would be a smart move as well. Vane selection can get more critical with the lighter arrows also.
> 
> -Grant


Thanks Grant. Very helpful as usual.


----------

